# Keiser Reports



## noirua (31 May 2010)

Keiser reports, ahhhh yes, very American, yes but, worth a listen on the International market scene, and who knows, maybe the Aussie markets could get a mention one day, who knows aye:

Anyway, we start with report No 44 (Ye're we sure missed 43 but never mind) and this is 'Markets!  Finance!  Scandal!'  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMCupVRZPrA


----------



## noirua (15 November 2021)




----------

